# [batch] log datei erstellen von schleife



## carstenpeklo (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Script, das mir meine RAR Dateien entpackt.
Nun wollte ich das ganze ein wenig umbauen, dass ich Pfad ändern und zusätzlich ein Passwort eingeben kann.

Mein bisheriger Code:

```
@echo off

@title RAR-Files entpacken
cd C:\Downloads\

for %%f in (*part1*) do C:\Programme\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe x -y C:\Downloads\%%f C:\Downloads\fertig

pause
```

nun habe ich versucht das ganze ein wenig umzuschreiben:

```
@echo off

echo Pfad:
set /p Pfad =C:\Downloads\

echo Passwort fuer Dateien in %%Pfad eingeben:
set /p Passwort =

@title RAR-Files aus %%Pfad entpacken

cd %%Pfad

for %%File in (*part1*) do C:\Programme\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe x -p%%Passwort -y %%Pfad%%File %Pfad%fertig

pause
```

Wie muss ich die Variablen richtig setzen, dass diese auch verwendet werden können?
Ich möchte zugleich eine Logdatei schreiben, von all dem text der ausgegeben wird!

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!
MfG
Carsten


----------

